# DVD Burner



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Is it possible for a combo cd/dvd burner to recognize, play and burn cd's but when a dvd is inserted it does not recognize that a dvd is in the drive, whether blank or recorded, because this is what mine is doing.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Sandman said:


> Is it possible for a combo cd/dvd burner to recognize, play and burn cd's but when a dvd is inserted it does not recognize that a dvd is in the drive, whether blank or recorded, because this is what mine is doing.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


If you are able to use the cd drive and not the dvd drive, it could be that the software you are using is only for the cd drive. What software are you using?
If your O/S is MS Windows, you can look in System Information/Devices, and make sure there are no !'s or X's on your dvd drive.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm using Nero ultra 6, I checked the sys info and there are no !'s or x's, I even deleted the device and rebooted, windows detetctd it as a new device and reinstalled it, everything indicated that it is present and working, but it is not, I tried placing a store bought dvd movie in the drive and tried playing it in both Nero and Windows media player, nothing, when I check the drive in windows explorer it does not recognize a dvd present, but it will recognize a cd...Weird

Bob


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Sandman said:


> I'm using Nero ultra 6, I checked the sys info and there are no !'s or x's, I even deleted the device and rebooted, windows detetctd it as a new device and reinstalled it, everything indicated that it is present and working, but it is not, I tried placing a store bought dvd movie in the drive and tried playing it in both Nero and Windows media player, nothing, when I check the drive in windows explorer it does not recognize a dvd present, but it will recognize a cd...Weird
> 
> Bob


Bob,

I am not aware if your combo cd/dvd drive has 1 or 2 ata cables.
if each drive has it's own cable [and i supect they do] could your problem be that the dvd cable may be connected incorectly on the motherboard port, or for that matter backward. If you haven't check this possibility out....make sure that the cable is contacting all the pins on th mobo, and it is positioned pin 1 on the cabl, to pin 1 on the mobo connector.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Different lasers. Try a standard CD cleaning kit. If still no joy, 16x DVD burners are now well under $100. I got me a Pioneer 108 from Newegg for $90. Gave my old 106 to hubby's PC.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Diferent lasers is what I guess is what I wanted to know, this is something that just started, like it said it will do everything it is supposed to do with a cd, but with a dvd zilch.

Is a cd and a dvd cleaning kit the same, or are they different for cd and dvd.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Exactly the same.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Most burners use the same laser for CD and DVD reading and burning. It simply operates at different frequencies for the various functions. Except for the newer HD-DVD or Blu-Ray units, but I doubt you have one of those.

But it does sound like a hardware fault is the problem and the unit is simply going bad. Given the economies of new price versus cost of repair, you'd be better off just buying a new unit.

You could try a cleaning kit, it doesn't matter if it says it is for CD or DVD, it would do the same for either. Perhaps a minute particle of dust on the laser or more probably the pickup is "filtering" the DVD frequency but not the CD frequency... anything is possible. But if that fails, I would simply buy a new burner. The USB2/Firewire units from TDK are excellent. I have mine connected via Firewire (it can also do USB2.0) and it will burn CDs and DVDs, handles the + or - media equally well, have never had a coaster made from it.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree. Definitely try cleaning it. Sounds like you did the uninstall/reinstall - so its probably not a corrupted driver. But as has been pointed out, DVD burners are very reasonably priced now. Maybe even a good excuse to get one of the new technology ones


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I tried the cleaning cd but nothing changed, I can read, play, burn a cd, but it will not recognize a dvd.
Thanks to evryone for the suggestions, I am going to look for a replacement and the TDK via firewire sound like something I would buy.

Thanks again

Bob


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I tried the cleaning cd but nothing changed, I can read, play, burn a cd, but it will not recognize a dvd.
> Thanks to evryone for the suggestions, I am going to look for a replacement and the TDK via firewire sound like something I would buy.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...


I had always had internal burners, but I decided to give an external model a try and bought the TDK unit. I have been very pleased and now I would not buy another internal unit. The latest model is the Indi 12x, which is super fast and handles all the different media with ease.

http://www.tdk.com/dvdburners/indidvd12x8xext.html

Whether you have USB2.0 or Firewire on your computer (PC or Mac), it works great, I don't have to fiddle with it or think about it, it just works as it should.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Did a search, can not find a source that has it in stock, must be realy popular

Bob


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> Did a search, can not find a source that has it in stock, must be realy popular
> 
> Bob


You might could try for the model below that one, the 8x. Even though it is a little slower, it handles all the same media, essentially the same drive just not quite as fast. It's cheaper, too.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, top speed is not important.

Bob


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> Thanks for the tip, top speed is not important.
> 
> Bob


Mine is the 4x model and it is still plenty fast. Especially burning music CDs, it amazes me how fast it is. To burn a full DVD/-RW, which is my typical use for movies, takes maybe 6 minutes, at the most. And the -RW media is slower, if I could use the +RW media, it would be faster but my Pioneer DVD player won't accept the + media. That's one reason I'm glad my burner can handle either.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I have been searching for almost any model to the tdk, since that seems to be what everyone is recommending, and I have faith in your recommendations, and I have not been able to find any source that has it in stock, if anyone knows of a source to purchase from I would appreciate the info

Thanks

Bob


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I have been searching for almost any model to the tdk, since that seems to be what everyone is recommending, and I have faith in your recommendations, and I have not been able to find any source that has it in stock, if anyone knows of a source to purchase from I would appreciate the info
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


I bought mine at a local Best Buy.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got an external LG DVD burner for sale. USB2, no firewire (IIRC). It's at the shop, and I don't remember the exact specs, but let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the offer, I am going to try and find the tdk, and the firewire option will be a plus, I know I said speed was not an issue, but if I am going to buy a new drive I want to go to the top of the line

Bob


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This could be a dumb statement, but make sure that your brand of drive can handle the multiple DVD formats. Mine can't read DVD + R discs. Also, don't buy cheap discs. A hundred pack of DVD-Rs from Fujifilm was defective (all of the discs failed 50% through... they would burn fine but would fail at playback). No problems since I switched to Sony discs.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

My dvd uses or I should say used the + format, and always worked flawlessely, until a few days ago, it would always play store bought dvd movies, now it willl not recognize any dvd, blank, burned by me, store bought movies or anything, its like the tray is empty when a dvd is in it.

Bob


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh, in that case it sounds like the drive is malfunctioning and needs to be replaced. I had a CD burner just start producing errors (skipping disks and random bursts of silence) after working fine for a while as well. Luckily they have come down in price. It might be cheaper to just swap out the drie and be done with the issue instead of trying to delve any further.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I am going to replace, my computer is an HP, out of warranty, and they want 238.00 for a replacement drive plus I must return the defective one, I am going to go with the external that I can also use on my notebook, not in a hurry to get one, but will soon, I need to visit some electronic stores, shopping on line has not produced any results for the tdk which I am inclined to purchase, CompUSA mostly had house brands and Office Depot is pushing Sony, at least locally

Bob


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Check Costco, they sometimes have some insane deals on computer upgrades.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Sandman said:


> I am going to replace, my computer is an HP, out of warranty, and they want 238.00 for a replacement drive plus I must return the defective one, I am going to go with the external that I can also use on my notebook, not in a hurry to get one, but will soon, I need to visit some electronic stores, shopping on line has not produced any results for the tdk which I am inclined to purchase, CompUSA mostly had house brands and Office Depot is pushing Sony, at least locally
> 
> Bob


That's a lot of money for a dvd drive. I don't want to beat a dead horse, but your initial post stated that you could not read or playyour dvd . You also stated that the drive was recognized in the bios when booting up .
Possible cure to save you from buying another drive needlessly.
Even though you see the dvd drive is recognized when booting up, does not mean it will inilitalze with your operating system. It could be disabled in the c-mos setup program.

Try this: turn on your computer, immediately press the delete key. shortly the 
c-mos setup window will apper. Cursor to the boot sequence tab, [it could have a diffrent name depending on which bios mfgr is present in your computer] within that window is a number of parmeters. One of which allows you to enable or disable your cd/dvd dirves. Make sure all of your cd/dvd drives are ENABLED. Don't forget to save these parameters when exiting the c-mos setup. This proceedure sounds more difficult then it actually is.
good luck


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I've already check the cmos setup, the drive is enabled,
I found on my computer pc doctor, when I ran a diagnostic on the drive it ran every test but would not recognize the dvd, the cd passed.

Bob


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I've already check the cmos setup, the drive is enabled,
> I found on my computer pc doctor, when I ran a diagnostic on the drive it ran every test but would not recognize the dvd, the cd passed.
> 
> Bob


If you go to this link You will see a listing of the external DVD burners that meet your specs, that can handle all the different media. The ones that show the OEM and Chipset as NEC will be identical to the TDK models (TDK uses the NEC chassis and chipset), and you can read user reviews and click on links to online sellers of the units.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the site, that is a lot of info to digest, but at quick glance it appears that drives with the nec chipset are in short supply, I need to study the site more thoroughly.

Bob


----------

